# Pex Colors



## brass plumbing

Red, Blue or White?
Can't find references in Michigan Code to preferences.
Copper is only one color, can I use white only to prevent color overload?


----------



## PunkRockPlumber

Copper looks neat when it's run (depending on who runs it). It's easy to tell between hot and cold with copper. Slobs have a habit of not properly strapping pex and it starts twisting around each other thus making it difficult to differentiate if a repair is needed.


----------



## OldSchool

brass plumbing said:


> Red, Blue or White?
> Can't find references in Michigan Code to preferences.
> Copper is only one color, can I use white only to prevent color overload?


Pex tubing is all the same regardless of color but it has to be approved for potable water.... Don't get the oxygen barrier type mixed up in the mix of pipes


----------



## OldSchool

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Copper looks neat when it's run (depending on who runs it). It's easy to tell between hot and cold with copper. Slobs have a habit of not properly strapping pex and it starts twisting around each other thus making it difficult to differentiate if a repair is needed.


Yah in copper the cold pipe is usually darker than the hot over time


----------



## user2090

I use white Superpex from Wolverine. Yes, I use it to screw with future hackers. But more importantly I can buy several rolls and not worry about running out of one color. 

Keep in mind I don't do new construction. Resi service and remodeling.


----------



## AKdaplumba

We use white, if you can't keep 2 white pipes separate you should be taken out back and shot.


----------



## Redwood

I prefer using colors over white.

Quite often the water here will stain the translucent white PEX and colors hide it nicely avoiding possible complaints.


----------



## AWWGH

Redwood said:


> I prefer using colors over white.
> 
> Quite often the water here will stain the translucent white PEX and colors hide it nicely avoiding possible complaints.


Agreed.

Nothing better than the clear pipes stained with iron, customers love to see that. Solid colors and they won't call crying.


----------



## billy_awesome

I just always thought that using red and blue collars makes it look a bit 'cheap'

not that theres anything wrong doing it with colors, just I feel keeping everything the same color looks a bit more professional. You never used colored tee's and 90's for copper.....


----------



## jc-htownplumber

I like the colors I have no problem with either or but I like the color for the next guy I can't count how many times I gone to a house and the ice makers is hooked up on the hot water


----------



## Widdershins

jc-htownplumber said:


> I like the colors I have no problem with either or but I like the color for the next guy I can't count how many times I gone to a house and the ice makers is hooked up on the hot water


We use to run hot water to ice makers all the time -- It was believed that it made clearer ice cubes. A load of hooey as far as I'm concerned. 

We stopped doing it during the Legionella scare in the early 80's.


----------



## Widdershins

Redwood said:


> I prefer using colors over white.
> 
> Quite often the water here will stain the translucent white PEX and colors hide it nicely avoiding possible complaints.


I try to use at least one color, usually red.

Red and blue together just looks too cartoonish.


----------



## surfdog

Around here they use blue for cold ,red for hot. We call it the stupid pipe.


----------



## OldSchool

surfdog said:


> Around here they use blue for cold ,red for hot. We call it the stupid pipe.


At least it's not the other way around


----------



## PunkRockPlumber

You guys are way too picky. It's colors. Ya sound like women talking about shoes.


----------



## jc-htownplumber

surfdog said:


> Around here they use blue for cold ,red for hot. We call it the stupid pipe.


Exactly thats pretty much why we do it also and like they said before it doesn't show the rust in the lines


----------



## 89plumbum

Widdershins said:


> We use to run hot water to ice makers all the time -- It was believed that it made clearer ice cubes. A load of hooey as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> We stopped doing it during the Legionella scare in the early 80's.


I thought that was an old legend that plumbers would tell after a long day repiping and didnt want to stay to fix their crossed water?


----------



## Plumbdog

AWWGH said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Nothing better than the clear pipes stained with iron, customers love to see that. Solid colors and they won't call crying.


Yes, mam You are drinking that water. I'd be happy to take a water sample and have it tested so we can get this cleared up for you get drink clean water again.

Let them see what their drinking, they just may opt to have you install a filter.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

MikeBKNY78 said:


> You guys are way too picky. It's colors. Ya sound like women talking about shoes.


 

Speaking of which,


I had a talk with one of my investors, 3.5 hour meeting today. We acted like women talking about everything, even though it was about business, finance, investing.

He's a great guy to have in my corner. F U banks, I got it covered.


----------



## Mr Plumber

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Copper looks neat when it's run (depending on who runs it). It's easy to tell between hot and cold with copper. Slobs have a habit of not properly strapping pex and it starts twisting around each other thus making it difficult to differentiate if a repair is needed.


Talon every other Joyce on hot during installation in basement. Then run the hot water through the pipes and strap every Joyce to straighten out the PEX. You will be surprised how straight it will stay once you let it expand a little. :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood

Plumbdog said:


> Let them see what their drinking, they just may opt to have you install a filter.


Yea... A whole house water filter will cure that... :laughing:

Or maybe get one of them ones with the wires that wrap around the pipe... :laughing:


----------



## mccmech

I like the colors due to my A.D.D.. It helps keep me focused on the, oh wow, look at that flock of geese.:laughing:


----------



## wookie

I like the Pex colors,Uponor btw. I use red and blue elec. tape to mark copper. Crawling under houses and attics, coming back later etc. Run the hot water and mark with red. Just makes it easier for me. Most times customers have a positive comment on the colors, guess it seems more professional??? All works for me.

wookie


----------



## socalplmr1

Wisrbo....White


----------



## PinkPlumber

They are all pretty.....pink?


----------



## billy_awesome

I used to work in a pvc pipe warehouse.

In Canada, sch 40 comes in grey and white, and sch 80 only comes in grey.

But if you call the manufacture you can get any color you want, as long as you pay for a whole skid of pipe.....

Nothing like seeing 1040ft of 1" PINK PIPE!


----------



## PinkPlumber

Mr Plumber said:


> Talon every other Joyce on hot during installation in basement. Then run the hot water through the pipes and strap every Joyce to straighten out the PEX. You will be surprised how straight it will stay once you let it expand a little. :thumbup:


I would never put a talon in Joyce, and I certainly wouldn't strap her to anything.....and why is she straightening your pex?


----------



## affordabledrain

I generaly use the colors when working for the slumlords. I will make repairs with what ever I gave on the truck. I have considered going to one solid color like I used to back in the day, But have too much scrap colors to use up first


----------



## pilot light

In B.C L copper on domestic, no M here, so blue labelled copper! It is ratified above and beyond the practices of the NPC.


----------



## pilot light

PinkPlumber said:


> I would never put a talon in Joyce, and I certainly wouldn't strap her to anything.....and why is she straightening your pex?


 He is talkin about joists. Never meet Joyce! Seems nice though.:jester:


----------



## affordabledrain

I never met a joyce I wanted to use a " Talon" on :whistling2:


----------



## antiCon

theres 3 diffrent types of pex A B and C, reason they started to make red and blue is people were cross connecting the water lines, type A is the only one we use as it has a better temp. rating so you can use it on a recirculation line without it getting brittle after a few years


----------



## Widdershins

antiCon said:


> theres 3 diffrent types of pex A B and C, reason they started to make red and blue is people were cross connecting the water lines, type A is the only one we use as it has a better temp. rating so you can use it on a recirculation line without it getting brittle after a few years


No.

Red PEX is type 'M' and blue PEX is type 'L'.

I hear they're developing a yellow PEX for DWV -- Has anyone else heard that?

Snort!!


----------



## Epox

I use all colors. Mostly red and blue. The customers feel like their getting some really new technology. 
I was running white on a job once and some drain tubing used by Kenetico got mixed in with our pex. Wasn't but a few feet but plenty to cause a problem later on. Had to look really close to see and feel the difference.


----------



## user2090

Epox said:


> I use all colors. Mostly red and blue. The customers feel like their getting some really new technology.
> I was running white on a job once and some drain tubing used by Kenetico got mixed in with our pex. Wasn't but a few feet but plenty to cause a problem later on. Had to look really close to see the and feel the difference.


I use only white, and hope to confuse the hell outta anyone who would dare mess with it. 

It's no different than any other system. Have to verify what is being done. Many times I've spent time trying to keep things straight because pec was used for softener drainage.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Widdershins said:


> No.
> 
> Red PEX is type 'M' and blue PEX is type 'L'.
> 
> I hear they're developing a yellow PEX for DWV -- Has anyone else heard that?
> 
> Snort!!


And green pex for commercial.:laughing:


----------



## affordabledrain

I usualy just use the black pex


----------



## victoryplbaz

And here i thought we were being bad ass with the red, blue, and white..Hacks would run when we pulled up and flashed our colors.


----------



## Redwood

affordabledrain said:


> I never met a joyce I wanted to use a " Talon" on :whistling2:


I did.... :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

Widdershins said:


> No.
> 
> Red PEX is type 'M' and blue PEX is type 'L'.
> 
> I hear they're developing a yellow PEX for DWV -- Has anyone else heard that?
> 
> Snort!!


You forgot type H pipe

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Tommy plumber

How deep does Pex have to be buried, by code, under an igloo? Is 12 feet deep enough?.........:detective:


----------



## Gettinit

affordabledrain said:


> I usualy just use the black pex


That black pex has got to be the dumbest idea in plumbing....after lead pipe.


----------



## user4

Gettinit said:


> That black pex has got to be the dumbest idea in plumbing....after lead pipe.


They have yet to come up with a better water service pipe than lead as far as I'm concerned, show me anything else that has stood up to the test of time like lead has.


----------



## Gettinit

I just want to talk about the stupid black pex....I just wanted to say the other because of another thread. I do not want to carry it over here. I regret posting that part of the comment.


----------



## ChrisConnor

There's a black pex?


----------



## Gettinit

ChrisConnor said:


> There's a black pex?


Yes.


----------



## Gettinit

Yes there is black pex. I forget who makes it. Ferguson sells it.


----------



## Gettinit

affordabledrain said:


> I usualy just use the black pex


Is it rated for underground?


----------



## J0el-TheRookie

pilot light said:


> In B.C L copper on domestic, no M here, so blue labelled copper! It is ratified above and beyond the practices of the NPC.


In Quebec, M here. L copper is pricey ...


----------



## Tommy plumber

J0el-TheRookie said:


> In Quebec, M here. L copper is pricey ...


 






http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## PinkPlumber

I think it's discontinued isn't it?


----------



## rjbphd

PinkPlumber said:


> I think it's discontinued isn't it?


 Nope...black ploy is discontinued... black pex are availble for underground water.. used them from well casing to house... better than copper as then don't carry electronylis (sp) that causes smelly water..


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

The old shop I use to work for used red/hot, blue/cold, white/repairs, for construction and service respectively, and where very strict about it, to the point of letting a guy go, who used the extra red to finish a cold line when he ran out of blue. I thought that's a bit harsh.


----------



## Fast fry

No u have it confused for the new gas pex is yellow

And I just use the grey pex . I get it 40 percent discounted as Long as I get the appropriate plastic fittings I need


----------



## AbsoluteDP

Widdershins said:


> I try to use at least one color, usually red.
> 
> Red and blue together just looks too cartoonish.


 Well... you can try red and white


----------



## Local 9 Plumber

Pegasusplumbing said:


> The old shop I use to work for used red/hot, blue/cold, white/repairs, for construction and service respectively, and where very strict about it, to the point of letting a guy go, who used the extra red to finish a cold line when he ran out of blue. I thought that's a bit harsh.


Neatness counts I guess but wow. That's a bit extreme to be terminated for.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

Local 9 Plumber said:


> Neatness counts I guess but wow. That's a bit extreme to be terminated for.


I never poked into stuff too much at that shop, but I got the feeling it was one of those "last straw" situations, with that guy


----------



## plumberkc

On larger jobs I really like using the red and blue, it's a good way to double check to make sure no lines have been crossed.


----------



## No-hub

brass plumbing said:


> Red, Blue or White?
> Can't find references in Michigan Code to preferences.
> Copper is only one color, can I use white only to prevent color overload?


Copper has 4 colors, red, blue, green and yellow


----------



## ZL700

Black PEX is a Viega product called Pureflow as one


----------



## LEAD INGOT

ZL700 said:


> Black PEX is a Viega product called Pureflow as one


 I heard that the black pex is bigger than the white pex.


----------



## plbgbiz

...


----------



## user8031

Hi Brass,

We're both Michiganders. Michigan code does not care which color you use. You are still responsible for knowing which is hot, regardless of the color. They are colored to "simplify" things. We do not use PEX very often, although we occasionally use it for water service, and that is when we use the white PEX.

-Tom


----------



## Protech

LEAD INGOT said:


> I heard that the black pex is bigger than the white pex.


No sir.


----------



## GREENPLUM

its all SDR-9


----------



## LEAD INGOT

Protech said:


> No sir.


 Are you sure?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

LEAD INGOT said:


> Are you sure?


I think this can only be settled with a 
"show and tell ":laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM

PEX is SDR-9 , its the same size, no matter if its black or white 

sha moan


----------

